
GlossaryTech – Online Glossary for tech recruiters - hunglee2
http://glossarytech.com/
======
Ponochovnyi
Oh yeah, they always muddling Java and JavaScript (it's like Car and Carpet)))

I will send this link to some of them. Definitely.

PS: but some of them are really professionals

------
SteelHummer
What about a quiz with the score bar? Let recruiters see the real level of
their knowledge :)

------
danybu
I'll definitely send it to a recruiter who offered me C++ job today (I'm Java
guy)

------
it_prof
So everyone could add a new term. Cool) Will U proofread it? Or how it works?

------
Ponochovnyi
Seems like recruiters become more clever ha-ha. Go forward guys!

------
Lexandrit
One small step for recruiters, a huge step for the industry;))

~~~
hunglee2
Indeed so. It's a direction of travel we should support - these guys seem to
want to raise the standard of tech literacy in an industry notoriously poor
for it

